# Graveur Interne Pioneer Dvr-k06



## lulascalea (8 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un petit souci avec un nouveau graveur pioneer DVR-k06 que j'ai fais installer dans mon POWERBOOK G4 ALU 15", en effet MAC OSX 10.4 le reconnais bien et je lis et grave des DVD sans problèmes mais IMPOSSIBLE de lire ou graver un CD.
J'ai éssayé avec ITUNES et TOAST mais il refuse les CD-R.

Si quelqu'un à une idée elle sera la bien venue !!!

MERCI à tous et à + tard.

lulascalea


----------



## pacis (9 Janvier 2007)

quelle est la marque du CD-R ?


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2007)

Ah oui, tiens : tu as mis le dernier firmware possible ? Parce que c'est le firmware qui inclus les specs des medias. Il existe meme un firmware RPC1, donc dezone, edite bien sur par les Dangerous Brothers.


----------



## lulascalea (9 Janvier 2007)

pacis a dit:


> quelle est la marque du CD-R ?



BONJOUR,
J'ai éssayé avec des CD-R PHILIPS et également TDK mais rien à faire, merci.


----------



## lulascalea (9 Janvier 2007)

BONJOUR, comment faire pour telecharger ce FIRMWARE ???
Merci pour l'info et &#224; + tard.
Salut.


----------



## lulascalea (9 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Ah oui, tiens : tu as mis le dernier firmware possible ? Parce que c'est le firmware qui inclus les specs des medias. Il existe meme un firmware RPC1, donc dezone, edite bien sur par les Dangerous Brothers.


 
Salut, je suis allé télécharger sur le site des dangerous brothers le FIRMWARE en question mais celà n'a rien changé, impossible de lire un CD meme un CD audio ni graver un CD-R vierge ???

Merci quand meme pour l'info, ça vient peut-etre d'autre chose ?
 SALUT.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Tu as bien pris le firmware modifie ? Parce qu'ils mettent souvent les deux a dispo, a la fois l'ancienne version RPC2 et la RPC1 dezonee. Quoiqu'il en soit, desole, il semble effectivement que le probleme soit plus serieux. Sorry...


----------



## speedy_jo (25 Janvier 2007)

merci me dire comment qq. une de novice peit utiliser les flash de RPC1

*http://tdb.rpc1.org/#DVRK06*

sur une Mac puisque il son en . exe ?????

merci votre aide pour m'eclairer ma lanterne.....


----------



## HmJ (25 Janvier 2007)

Salut. J'avais branche le mien sur mon Dell, donc sous Windows. Sinon il faut passer par Boot Camp. Il n'y a pas d'autre choix, meme pas Parallels.

Juste pour apporter mon morceau de sucre : le dezonage du mien marche super bien, il est reconnu sans soucis par le Mac Mini et grave CD et DVD tres vite


----------



## pacis (25 Janvier 2007)

speedy_jo a dit:


> merci me dire comment qq. une de novice peit utiliser les flash de RPC1
> 
> *http://tdb.rpc1.org/#DVRK06*
> 
> ...



comme indiqu&#233; sur leur site , en passant par windows ... 
sinon, => http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12554


----------



## HmJ (14 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous. Je relance ce fil pour les possesseurs de ce graveur DVD slim : avec-vous parfois quelques problemes lors de l'import de CD audio dans iTunes ? Il m'arrive d'avoir des couacs tres aleatoires, sur des CD pourtant neufs. Il suffit de refaire un import pour que souvent l'erreur disparaisse. Mais j'ai pourtant active le controle d'erreur CD audio sous iTunes, donc ce genre de soucis ne devrait pas avoir lieu. Bref, je me demande si ce n'est pas un probleme d'incompatibilite de ce lecteur avec nos Macs. Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il fait tout le temps des erreurs. J'en entends peut etre un pour 200+ morceaux importes, et c'est tres bref.


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Bonjour a tous. Je relance ce fil pour les possesseurs de ce graveur DVD slim : avec-vous parfois quelques problemes lors de l'import de CD audio dans iTunes ? Il m'arrive d'avoir des couacs tres aleatoires, sur des CD pourtant neufs. Il suffit de refaire un import pour que souvent l'erreur disparaisse. Mais j'ai pourtant active le controle d'erreur CD audio sous iTunes, donc ce genre de soucis ne devrait pas avoir lieu. Bref, je me demande si ce n'est pas un probleme d'incompatibilite de ce lecteur avec nos Macs. Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il fait tout le temps des erreurs. J'en entends peut etre un pour 200+ morceaux importes, et c'est tres bref.



Après un retour de mon Pioneer DVR K06 au SAV parce qu'il ne pouvait graver de CD, j'hésite à prendre à nouveau le même, j'ai un avoir dans la boutique qui le vend et j'aurais préféré un remboursement afin de prendre le DVR K05... le mien était défectueux, il marchait sinon sans soucis et sans maj de firmware, est-elle obligatoire cette maj ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Novembre 2007)

Non ?


----------



## HmJ (16 Novembre 2007)

Ben non, je vois pas. T'as eu un lecteur defecteux, point. De la a prendre un modele plus ancien...


----------



## Souvaroff (16 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> De la a prendre un modele plus ancien...



Oui, mais mis a part le support de gravure de DVD-ram, le K05 n'a rien a envier au 06


----------



## JPTK (16 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses, mais je voudrais juste savoir si la maj firmaware est obligatoire ou pas ? Parce que c'est assez dingue mais ici tous mes potes ont un mac ! (oui en plus c'est ma faute  )


----------



## HmJ (16 Novembre 2007)

A part pour le dezoner, je m'en passerai jusqu'a m'assurer que cette fois tout va bien.


----------



## JPTK (16 Novembre 2007)

Ok cool merci.


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2007)

Bon voilà j'ai reçu le nouveau Dvr-k06, bon bah si l'importation d'un CD dans itunes se fait à vitesse normal, la gravure quant à elle se fait en x 7 pour les CD et x 3 pour les DVD, c'est la lose quoi fais chier :mouais: :hein: :sleep:


----------



## Souvaroff (4 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon voilà j'ai reçu le nouveau Dvr-k06, bon bah si l'importation d'un CD dans itunes se fait à vitesse normal, la gravure quant à elle se fait en x 7 pour les CD et x 3 pour les DVD, c'est la lose quoi fais chier :mouais: :hein: :sleep:



J'avais pourtant laissé entendre que le K05 est mieux que le K06 &#8230;   

Mainten je ne suis pas sûr que ce ralentissement vienne du graveur !!


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> J'avais pourtant laissé entendre que le K05 est mieux que le K06 &#8230;
> 
> Mainten je ne suis pas sûr que ce ralentissement vienne du graveur !!



Bah ouai mais j'ai pu obtenir qu'un avoir, vu qu'ils avaient pas le K05, j'étais obligé de reprendre le K06.

Si ça vient pas du graveur, ça vient d'où alors ? Le graveur d'origine fonctionne très bien. Les DVD sont des verbatim+R x 16 et j'utilise TOAST 8.


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> TOAST 8.




A ce propos  







*BOUHHHHHHH LES CORNES !!!!!!!!*   
Bah oui quoi on dit gravure...


----------

